# my pulsar gtir



## akchang (Aug 18, 2004)

i almost forgot about this forum. i first checked it out when i got into nissans before i bought my gtir. just thought i would share a couple pics with you guys. this car took a lot of work and time (still not completely done) but its one of a very small few here in the US.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

looks cool, I like the grill alot.

Got any engine pics ??


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

how much did that cost you?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Is insurance through the roof on that thing?


----------



## akchang (Aug 18, 2004)

heres an engine pic before the turbo install. and the forced performance BIG T28 that went in it.





































i havent taken any recent pics of the car but it is up and running now.

i now have almost 10 Gs invested total and 2000 of that was shipping up here to alaska.

insurance is cheap. it gets insured at the same price as the closest american model. an nx2000. i could go with a pricier collectors car insurance that would cover the true value but i am a college student and cant really afford it. 

sorry about the pic sizes im still trying to figure em out


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn... I thought it would have been classified as a rare car. You know, one that would tend to be stolen.


----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

*nice*

nice pics. when will it hit da track


----------



## akchang (Aug 18, 2004)

if i can get a power steering hardline i will be autocrossing next sunday. if you know anyone with a b13 or b14 that is parting it out and has that part let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## akchang (Aug 18, 2004)

it is rare but i doubt it would get stolen here. its the only one in the state and no one would be able to get anywhere without being noticed. my insurance company doesnt have the vehicle on file since it never was released here in the US and the agent said the nearest model would be fine as far as the insurance goes. i was going to get it appraised but it costs $75 bucks. i dont know how they would be able to appraise it accurately anyway since it is so rare in this country. i dont even know if they would take that fact into account. im really not concerned anyways it is garage kept and i dont take it anywhere and leave it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

*Nice!*

Very nice! Tell me the history as to how you got your hands on her?


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

If you ever want to sell that magnificent work of art I would be very interested.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes, please do tell the story. How much did it cost other then $2000 to get it shipped?


Spongerider said:


> Very nice! Tell me the history as to how you got your hands on her?


----------



## akchang (Aug 18, 2004)

i bought it from a guy in california who had an importing business. at that time i was madly looking around for one of these cars. he just happened to be moving his business to florida and this car had been sitting in his warehouse for about a year. he had to get rid of it. i swooped on the deal all quick like. the car was not in running condition when it made it to my hands and after a bit of work it was up and running. up here i put in even more work and now im getting a chance to drive it around. and man is it fun. lots of fun!


----------



## akchang (Aug 18, 2004)

oh yea $6700. a little steep but hey! its not like i had a lot to choose from.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

akchang said:


> oh yea $6700. a little steep but hey! its not like i had a lot to choose from.


Thanks! So how did you get it legalized?


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

its looking good ian,did you see pics with my new rally spotties installed?








:cheers:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

that is sweet !!!

I'm not to sure about the rally lights....but it fits the body so it gets a :thumbup:


----------

